#ubuntu-eg 2010-11-19
<aobasher> Peace :)
<aobasher> سلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-14
<elacheche_anis> Anybody is wake up here??
<elacheche_anis> Is there anybody wake up here??
<EgyParadox> yup
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis,
<elacheche_anis> finally XD
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, Is the mail server of the MLs down??? I try to send a mail to the Tunisian loco since 00h & every time a receive a mail with an error from google..
<elacheche_anis> I want to know if the u-eg ML works well :/
<EgyParadox> ok
<EgyParadox> it says the email is sent
<elacheche_anis> :/ you don't receive an error after that??
<EgyParadox> no
<EgyParadox> I sent it through gmail
<elacheche_anis> that's mean that the problem is just in our ML XD What can I do :/ I need to contact the administrator.. Is that true??
<elacheche_anis> thx EgyParadox for helping me :D
<EgyParadox> ur welcome :D
 * EgyParadox is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-15
<ashams> thelinuxer, why we need to decide who can be nominated and who can not? I think this is the reason for a First Council idea, right?
<thelinuxer> ashams: hey shams
<ashams> thelinuxer, hey ya man
<ashams> h r u?
<thelinuxer> ashams: fine :)
<thelinuxer> of course we need to decide
<thelinuxer> ana mesh fahem awi el so2al
<ashams> lol
<ashams> why we can't just make open for anyone to nominate him/herself
<thelinuxer> so we can have a council member who never did anything in the team ?
<ashams> confusing
<thelinuxer> what's confusing ?
<ashams> newcomers won't dare t o nominate themselves
<thelinuxer> and y should we count on this ? i guess nominees can only be from the current team members
<ashams> meritocracy is a high importance
<thelinuxer> current approved team members
<thelinuxer> yes of course bas we should protect ourselves against sabotage
<ashams> right
<thelinuxer> hence we need to provide basic rules for nominations
<thelinuxer> bas keda
<ashams> yes, but approval is open for any one, team is open to join
<thelinuxer> exactly
<ashams> this won't help prevent sabotage
<thelinuxer> it will help
<thelinuxer> council will approve members
<thelinuxer> then these members can nominate themselves
<ashams> that's exactly what I want to avoid
<ashams> ppl will feel like governed by no clear rules
<thelinuxer> not necessarily
<ashams> any ideas about how to decide who can be approved and who can not
<thelinuxer> look what we are trying to achieve is getting the team more organized
<ashams> right
<ashams> just needs to be clear rules
<thelinuxer> ideas about how to approve ...
<ashams> how ppl gain the right to nominate themselves
<thelinuxer> gaining the right is simply by becoming approved ...
<ashams> lol
<ashams> and how can they be approved
<thelinuxer> becoming approved may have the same rules like ubuntu official membership
<ashams> by joining
<thelinuxer> that's for starters
<ashams> aha now I started to understand
<ashams> I think there should be 2 levels of joining
<ashams> approved and non-approved
<thelinuxer> exactly
<ashams> so do you have ideas of conditions for approving ppl?
<thelinuxer> sustainable effort in the team
<ashams> won't this split the team
<thelinuxer> like joining a certain subteam (mansoura team or graphics  teamfor example)
<thelinuxer> split ezay ?
<ashams> I mean being approved not like being non-
<thelinuxer> don't call it unapproved
<thelinuxer> call it approval in progress :D
<ashams> lol
<ashams> nominate yourself for the next elections :P
<ashams> in ppls assemply
<seif> what r u guys talking about
<ashams> seif,  wenta malak ?
<ashams> :P
<seif> again what r u talking about
<seif> ?
<thelinuxer> a proposal to have a council for the team
<ashams> again, Wenta malak ?
<ashams> again :P
<seif> ashams, it wasnt funny the first time its not funny the second time
<ashams> it is funny funny from here though
<seif> as a public irc channel for ppl wanting to join u should try to be more helpful than giving me a hard time to figure something out :)
<seif> good for you that you laugh on your own jokes
<seif> thelinuxer, u need a council for the team to be an approved loco right?
<ashams> :D
<thelinuxer> seif: malak grumpy keda leeh he was just kidding
<ashams> bad mood
<seif> thelinuxer, i am usually straight ot the point guy :)
<thelinuxer> seif: no we don't "need" it, it's just something to help us get organized
<seif> thelinuxer, very good idea
<seif> reading the backlog now
<seif> thelinuxer, define <thelinuxer> sustainable effort in the team
<ashams> enjoy
<thelinuxer> the same thing as it is with the current ubuntu membership process
<thelinuxer> we will need to define it even more for our specific case
<thelinuxer> this is just a guideline
<seif> thelinuxer, i recommend not copying the ubuntu guidelines that much
<seif> ubuntu membership does not require you to be active in the ubuntu community
<seif> where areas a loco team would require you to be like that
<thelinuxer> can u please clarify the last 2 sentences. I don't get it
<thelinuxer> seif: first, we will need to define our own rules as I said. Sustainable effort in the team seems reasonable. To be part of the team you have to do something for the team. (We can still discuss this point)
<ashams> it can be done throgh history of careers in the team
<thelinuxer> history of careers ?
<ashams> like support, graphics or so
<seif> e.g: some1 like me shouldnt really be an ubuntu-eg loco member :)
<seif> i shouldnt get a vote
<ashams> exactly
<seif> because i dont contribute to the team
<seif> although i am an ubuntu member and i get to vote in ubuntu
<thelinuxer> seif: so we need to define what contribution is
<seif> thelinuxer, exactly
<seif> technical contirbution to ubuntu is not technical contirbution to the loco team
<thelinuxer> asl it seems reasonable that people working in the team should shape the future of team
<seif> excatly
<ashams> thelinuxer, I meant, sub-teams, each specialized in something like support team or graphics one
<seif> ashams, that is a good idea
<seif> but those teams would normally consists out of 2 or 3 ppl
<ashams> not our problem as long as it's open for everyone to join
<ashams> and only meritocracy governs
<seif> yep
<seif> just make sure ppl dont "hold" to a position
<seif> and be open to let others contirbute
<thelinuxer> i guess we agree on almost all the points
<ashams> ppl want to join support team, give some support on forums, irc, etc, then prepare application and go for approval to join such focus group
<seif> thelinuxer, yep
<thelinuxer> the idea behind this is to make things more clear for people to join
<seif> ashams, i think it should be more informal
<thelinuxer> and have somewhat structured teams
<seif> else u take the fun out of it
<seif> ubuntu is about having fun
<seif> when somethign gets too organized its not much fun
<ashams> yeah
<seif> i would reocmmend the gnome process over the ubutnu process
<thelinuxer> ashams: nope, people can join instantly as long as they can do the job
<thelinuxer> approval is needed later.
<thelinuxer> seif: tell us the gnome process
<seif> thelinuxer, u apply for gnome membership stating things you have done for gnome and adding to referneces to vouch for you work
<seif> these 2 references are the questioned
<seif> and if they say that your good then u r a gnom emember
<seif> :)
<thelinuxer> how's that different from the ubuntu membership process ?
<seif> no public voting
<seif> when u apply u dont have to set up ur wiki for ppl to write statements
<seif> but rather do it in private
<seif> u send out a formula to gnome-membership with 2 references of already existing gnome members
<seif> those are than contacted by the admin to approve the "vouching"
<seif> when done its done
<ashams> seif, this can involve a lot of "wasta" in here, though I like it :D
<thelinuxer> ah ok like the debian-maintainer process
<seif> ashams, very true :)
<thelinuxer> seif: I guess having things private is not a real privilege
<seif> thelinuxer, problem is sometimes grudges are there
<ashams> ouch!
<seif> example if i werent a gnome member now and would have applied this week with a process liek ubuntu i wouldnt be accepted
<seif> because some RH ppl dont like me
<thelinuxer> gnome process uses the chain of trust theory
<seif> while the gnome process allows curroption the ubuntu process is subject to "discriminatin"
<thelinuxer> of 2 members already say ur good then u have to be good
<thelinuxer> if*
<seif> lets say we are the voting process in ubuntu-members
<thelinuxer> while the other process allows you to get membership without knowing anyone involved in the process
<seif> and me and ashams dont like X who just applied for membershio
<seif> we can acknowldege his wokr but we htink he is a cancer and he will cause harm i nthe community
<seif> just because we feel threatend by him
 * ashams smells bureaucracy
<thelinuxer> yes it can happen
<thelinuxer> but i don't feel it will be a real threat
<seif> trust me it is
<seif> :)
<seif> i am in gnome, ubuntu, elementary and kde
<thelinuxer> it depends on how we choose our council
<seif> i am in the council of elementary
<seif> things can get very biased sometimes when accepting new ppl
<thelinuxer> i guess the rejection needs to be followed by reasons and guidance to get accepted
<ashams> get accepted by who?
<thelinuxer> a council
<thelinuxer> IMO I guess a public/transparent process will protect the community more than a private one
<thelinuxer> specially eno fe3lan el wasta 3andena 7atel3ab awi
<seif> i like the idea of a councilo
<seif> but the council should not approve/disapprove ppl
<seif> the council is for moderating and manmanging the team
<ashams> yeah
<seif> for membership we should use the gnome process
<ashams> so should wehave some another body
<seif> some1 wants to apply he send in a letter with 2 names form team who can vouc hfor them
<seif> s/them/him
<seif> ashams, no need really
<seif> one or 2 ppl in the loco team should be repsonsible for moderaint g new membership requests
<seif> by receicing them
<seif> getting the vouches
<seif> then accepting or rejecting
<ashams> i prefer if it's more open
<seif> ashams, open in terms of transparent ?
<ashams> like anyone can share judging the candidate
<seif> ofcourse when some1 vouches for or against you you are also cced with the reply
<seif> ashams, i dont want be judged by you
<seif> that is not fair
<ashams> right
<seif> i want to pick those who can judge me best
<ashams> so you'll ask the whole team to say what they think
<seif> no
<seif> because u could influence them
<seif> :)
<thelinuxer> i guess we will go in loops here
<thelinuxer> we have the ubuntu process and the gnome process
<seif> thelinuxer, ubuntu process is very humiliating if you are rejected in public
<seif> and also very weird if u get rejected behind closed doors without knowing why
<ashams> seif, don't u think that this will leave some hole for wasta, and on the long run can cause some persons join only coz they know some1 inside
<seif> ashams, so?
<seif> thsoe ppl will then leave at some point
<seif> most of them dont hang around for long
<thelinuxer> seif: ur only problem is rejection
<seif> as u said its a meritocracy
<thelinuxer> people get rejected because they didn't do enough work
<seif> its like a german saying
<thelinuxer> from the council perspective
<seif> if u audition for a porn movie and get rejected you dont want the ppl t know publicly u got rejected for your small dick
<seif> lol
<thelinuxer> looooooool
<ashams> ROFL
<thelinuxer> i will have to kick you for using such words :D
<seif> that is my only  concern wiht the voting process in ubuntu
<thelinuxer> bos
<thelinuxer> i don't think it's that big of a deal
<seif> its not
<seif> i am good either way which pricess u guys choose
<seif> i ma just telling you hwat options are there
<thelinuxer> we can put a rule like "Don't apply for membership unless you have joined the team for X month"
<ashams> great
<thelinuxer> in these X month you have to show bla bla
<seif> thelinuxer, how do u define "X month"
<ashams> and that team leader should be a referance
<thelinuxer> trial and error
<thelinuxer> make it 3 month el awel and see if it's good enough and re adjust and so on
<thelinuxer> we need active team members
<seif> thelinuxer, i have a counter proposal
<seif> ....
<thelinuxer> and we need to know what they are actually doing
<seif> we have a membership commitee
<thelinuxer> go on ..
<seif> a person wants to join the team
<seif> he writes a propsoal with his "work for the team" and his references
<seif> the references are contacted by the memberhisp committee to approve  or disapprove the vouching
<seif> if approved the committee gets to review the proposal again for any last rejections if they feel the person is coming in wasta
<ashams> nice
<thelinuxer> seif: fine I guess
<seif> :)
<thelinuxer> and more of less this is what's going to happen
<seif> ok cool
<thelinuxer> we are a small team, people  will get advise of other team members before applying officially
<seif> exactly
<seif> so i need advice :)
<thelinuxer> masalan people always ask me if they can apply for ubuntu membership delwa2ty walla la2 (zay makoon ana sa7eb el council :D )
<seif> problem is i dont live in egypt
<seif> :P
<thelinuxer> actually this is one of the things we need to improve
<thelinuxer> our online activity
<seif> yeah
<seif> a forum would be awesome
<thelinuxer> for distant members to be able to join in
<ashams> yeeeeeeeeeeeees
<thelinuxer> we have a forum(a dead one)
<thelinuxer> people use facebook awi ba2a ...
<seif> gnome doesnt have a forum or real facebook page where the mmebrs tlak
<seif> its mostly irc and mailing lists
<ashams> can we ask members to subscribe to the forum so it revives
<thelinuxer> well it's kind of a cultural thing
<ashams> maybe redirect support requests to forum from fb too
<thelinuxer> ashams: i actually can't find use for the forums, we get almost all questions on facebook
<thelinuxer> y bother ourselves with another channel
<thelinuxer> i really need to run now
<ashams> we can tell ppl to go to forums, shut that on fb and keep open only on forums
<thelinuxer> i guess we will have to redirect this talk to the mailing list to get it started ba2a
<ashams> yeah
<thelinuxer> ashams: y ? people would just run away from us like this
<ashams> disadvantage :)
<thelinuxer> tayeb I will try to call u tomorrow ba2a to finalize stuff then forward everything to the mailing list
<thelinuxer> bye guys
<ashams> seif haydrabni
<ashams> :P
<thelinuxer> seif: balash tedrabo lama amshy :D
<thelinuxer> salam ba2a
<seif> bye bye
<seif> :)
 * seif  hits ashams with a stick
<ashams> Ouch!
<ashams> seif, btw: we don't say 2a7a with "2" we just say a7a
<ashams> brb
<seif> i am old school
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-16
<salim2> hiii
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-17
<A[D]minS> Guys , i'm looking for People working within the IT Field " Unix / Linux  / Windows" Administrators and Sharepoint Administrators.. law te3rafo 7ad interested in any of these vacancies then forward C.Vs to ADminS@eglug.org highliting in subject the job name ex "Linux Administrator Job"
<A[D]minS> experience 1~3 years
<thelinuxer> A[D]minS: please send this job to our linked in group
<A[D]minS> lel asaf i don't want to use my linkedin account to do anything :D
<A[D]minS> i can provide u will all details in prvt
<A[D]minS> and u post it if its okay with u
<thelinuxer> i am not personally interested, and there is a strict rule against posting jobs on the mailing list :)
<thelinuxer> ok no prob please send me all the details and i will forward it to linked in
<A[D]minS> brilliant
<A[D]minS> i prefer to send it via mail because it would be a flood here
<thelinuxer> i know but sorry we can't, we are afraid the group would turn into a job forum
<thelinuxer> which is not its main purpose
<A[D]minS> <thelinuxer> ok no prob please send me all the details and i will forward it to linked in <-  I meant to drop me your email as per this line :)
<thelinuxer> ah ok :) thelinuxer@ubuntu.com
<A[D]minS> thelinuxer: check your inbox :)
<A[D]minS> Thanks for ur cooperation :D
<thelinuxer> give me a sec on the phone
<A[D]minS> its okay , i've sent it already
<A[D]minS> talk to u later guys.
<A[D]minS> Bye
<thelinuxer> A[D]minS: bye
<EgyParadox> elacheche_anis,
<EgyParadox> ca va?
<EgyParadox> et le masaken?
<EgyParadox> :D
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: je ne parle pas frainces bien :P
<EgyParadox> lol
<elacheche_anis> salam EgyParadox & thelinuxer :)
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: salam :)
<EgyParadox> japonaise seulment?
<EgyParadox> :D
<elacheche_anis> hmd, je vais bien :D
<elacheche_anis> et vous deux?
<thelinuxer> lool
<elacheche_anis> lool
<EgyParadox> el7amdolelah
<elacheche_anis> Quoi de neuf alors?
<EgyParadox> ?
<elacheche_anis> What's up!
<elacheche_anis> :D
<EgyParadox> ahhh
<thelinuxer> elacheche_anis: aiwa keda :D
<thelinuxer> everything is cool
<EgyParadox> howa elupdate manager maba2ash 3ayez password wala fee 7aga 3andi ghalat?
<elacheche_anis> :D
<thelinuxer> yes it doesn't required a password anymore
<elacheche_anis> EgyParadox, update manager y9olli9 hét password wa9t yabda ya3mal fil install
<thelinuxer> require*
<EgyParadox> tab ana mesh 3aref ezay beyinstall packages men gheir password?
<elacheche_anis> :/
<thelinuxer> EgyParadox: i just told u it doesn't require a password here too
<EgyParadox> aywa ezay?
<EgyParadox> ezay elapplications betenzel?
<EgyParadox> elpackages beyet3emelaha installation
<thelinuxer> mesh 3aref
<EgyParadox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/876450
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 876450 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update Manager not asking for password when I select "Install Updates"" [Undecided,Invalid]
<thelinuxer> affects me keda we zabat
<thelinuxer>                                     #2                                                        This is not a regression. Starting with Oneiric, users are not required to enter their  credentials in order to install security updates from trusted configured  archives. This is a deliberate decision to improve security by having security updates easier to install.
<EgyParadox> mesh kol elupdates security
<EgyParadox> !find apt-get
<EgyParadox> Sensiva: :D
<Sensiva> EgyParadox :D
<Sensiva> Omar?
<EgyParadox> 3amel eh??
<EgyParadox> aywaa
<Sensiva> 7abeebi :D
<Sensiva> leek wa7sha ya handaza :D
<EgyParadox> wenta kaman :D
<EgyParadox> mesh 7atezhar ba2a?
<Sensiva> nefsi wallahi, el loco kollo wa7ashni
<Sensiva> bas el shoghl wel 3esha, saba7 el karbasa
<Sensiva> enta 3amel eh fel donia?
<EgyParadox> ahe mashya el7amdolelah
<EgyParadox> wenta?
<Sensiva> mashya bardo el 7amdoellah
<Sensiva> mafesh events orayeb?
<EgyParadox> howa e7na lesa 3amleen
<Sensiva> info? photos?
<EgyParadox> kan fee event 3amalnah laken 7ayet2agel
<EgyParadox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Events/2011-10-22-CUFE-Ubuntu_11.10-Release-Party
<EgyParadox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam/Events/2011-10-15-Ubuntu-EG_Participation-at-OSDay-in-Mansourah
<EgyParadox> https://www.facebook.com/pages/يوم-المصادر-المفتوحة-OSDay/118181428286838?sk=photos
<Sensiva> ashkorak :d
<EgyParadox> :D
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-19
<Vip_freenode> Hi
<Vip_freenode> Need Help
<Vip_freenode> !Help
<lubotu3`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vip_freenode> !script
<Vip_freenode> عن شو سوالف
<Vip_freenode> سؤالك
<Vip_freenode> عن شو سؤالك*
<Vip_freenode> ادخل ع قناة #tor
<Vip_freenode> ^_^
<mohammadetakie> أنا فيها
<Vip_freenode> اوكي
<Vip_freenode> سلام
#ubuntu-eg 2011-11-20
<OsamaMongy> hello guys
<OsamaMongy> I have a quick question
<thelinuxer> hi OsamaMongy
<OsamaMongy> any body knows how to import .accdb files in libroffice Base ?
<OsamaMongy> how are you thelinuxer "ahmed" ? :)
<thelinuxer> tamam the basha enta eih el a7'bar ?
<thelinuxer> what's accdb fiel ?
<OsamaMongy> el7amdolelah mashi el 7al
<OsamaMongy> accdb is the format of MS-Access :S
<thelinuxer> i don't know bas I guess googling it will solve ur problem
<thelinuxer> there are people talking on forums about converting the file to a compatible libreoffice format
<OsamaMongy> msh 3aref ezay UNIX department lazm ysta3mlo MS-Access :D
<OsamaMongy> Egyptian Culture
<thelinuxer> lool
<OsamaMongy> thanks ya basha  um googling already bas 2olt ymkn 7ad 3raef already
<thelinuxer> eshta :)
<OsamaMongy> isn't there any meetings soon ? I miss you all guys :D
<thelinuxer> el sara7a i am swamped in some personal stuff right now
<thelinuxer> besara7a we will try to make more online meetings
<thelinuxer> bas i need to focus shewaya isA
<OsamaMongy> then I will wish you all the best of luck :)
<thelinuxer> Rabena ma3ak enta kaman ya basha :)
<OsamaMongy> I really trying to catch up with all mails bas msh dayman bal7a2
<OsamaMongy> by3azebona hena :D
<OsamaMongy> thanks ya basha
<thelinuxer> lol Rabena m3ak
<OsamaMongy> ah tayb kways eni shoftak 3shan fe 7aga knt 3awz aklmk fiha
<OsamaMongy> 3andi f el gam3a 3awzenni aroo7 a3ml presentation 3an el opensource technologies
<OsamaMongy> what do you suggest ?
<OsamaMongy> also I want it to be under the umbrella of ubuntu-eg
<thelinuxer> what kind of opensource technologies ?
<thelinuxer> programming, servers ?
<thelinuxer> desktop, web ?
<OsamaMongy> no I need it to be more superficial  the audience are mass comm and business , like this
<OsamaMongy> I want to propose ubuntu as a solution for all the windows problems
<thelinuxer> hmmm
<thelinuxer> tayeb keda we need statistics presentation
<OsamaMongy> a brief on opensource then an example of opensource solutions liek ubuntu
<OsamaMongy> a great idea :D
<thelinuxer> masalan how much websites use apache + linux .. bla bla
<thelinuxer> and how Nokia completely gave away the development of Qt
<OsamaMongy> growing rate of linux users
<thelinuxer> to a foundation
<thelinuxer> actually growing rate of linux users mesh 7elw awi
<OsamaMongy> hmmm
<thelinuxer> bos fee 7aga konna dayman ben2olha lel nas
<thelinuxer> if ur using the web then ur using linux behind the scenes
<thelinuxer> sorry brb in 15 mins keda
<OsamaMongy> tyt
<thelinuxer> OsamaMongy: back
<OsamaMongy> thelinuxer: weclome back
<thelinuxer> thanks
<thelinuxer> tayeb keda u have enough walla 3ayez aktar ?
<OsamaMongy> I will prepare the presentation and end it over the mailling list isa
<thelinuxer> cool
<OsamaMongy> to get your comments
<thelinuxer> 7'alas share it on google docs walla 7aga
<OsamaMongy> also I gave my self the right to use the ubuntu-eg logo in the presentation
<OsamaMongy> :)
<OsamaMongy> do I have it ?
<thelinuxer> have it ?
<thelinuxer> mesh fahem el so2al
<OsamaMongy> I'll use the ubuntu-eg logo in the presentation as a member of the team what do you think ?
<thelinuxer> please do
<thelinuxer> it's publicity after all
<thelinuxer> and ur a member
<thelinuxer> ur not some random guy using our name
<OsamaMongy> :)
<thelinuxer> and since we will give our input then it will be part of the community's work
<OsamaMongy> thats nice .. I just asked for permession because I'm still not an active member :D
<OsamaMongy> very nice
<thelinuxer> :)
<thelinuxer> 7'allas bas we 7ansheddak :)
<OsamaMongy> I'm just trying to be an effective member :)
<OsamaMongy> ok I will try to do more effort :)
<thelinuxer> maho 3ashan keda we want to be more online than offline
<thelinuxer> 3ashan kolo ye3raf yesahrek isA
<OsamaMongy> isA
<OsamaMongy> I'll leav you for now because I'm in a DB lab :D
<thelinuxer> OsamaMongy: ok salam
<seif> thelinuxer, did u PM me
<thelinuxer> i received this a question mark from u
<thelinuxer> so i replied with a question mark too :D
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-12
<AHMED_> ELSALAM 3ALAYKOM WE RA7MAT ALLAH
<AHMED_> I wanna ask here any 1
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-14
<MaGeD_> السلام عليكم
<MaGeD_> anyone around
<MaGeD_> no one :(
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-15
<emad> #whois emad
#ubuntu-eg 2012-11-16
<MaGeD_> حد موجود ؟
#ubuntu-eg 2013-11-11
<baro> السلام عليكم
#ubuntu-eg 2013-11-14
<MohamedAlaa98> Hello! o/ Anybody here?
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: hey dude
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: What's up! :D
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: everything is fine, how are you :) ?
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: fine, thanks :D
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: I've made some modifications to ubuntu-eg wiki page.
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: which page ?
<MohamedAlaa98> wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyptTeam check it out :)
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: can't remember the old one :D
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: u added the download link for 13.10 ?
<MohamedAlaa98> lol! well, I've modified the upper menu and updated the images :D
<MohamedAlaa98> just changed the image
<MohamedAlaa98> it redirects to ubuntu.com
<thelinuxer> it looks cool :)
<thelinuxer> yeah I noticed
<MohamedAlaa98> I feel ubuntu-eg is kinda inactive :v
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: yes , very low activity but not inactive ;)
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: general mode isn't good
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: yeah, are there upcoming events?
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: we are trying to plan an event but life keeps getting into our way
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: What about an IRC meeting :v ?
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: people aren't aren't productive on irc lel asaf
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: :(
<MohamedAlaa98> thelinuxer: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/10/ubuntu-wins-big-brother-austria-privacy-award Heard about that?
<thelinuxer> no I didn;t
<thelinuxer> will check it
<thelinuxer> MohamedAlaa98: that's bad :D
<thelinuxer> i usually turn this stuff off anyway
<MohamedAlaa98> yep, I don't prefer the unity desktop at all :v
#ubuntu-eg 2014-11-14
<xnixan>  /msg NickServ identify vkhcmtll
#ubuntu-eg 2014-11-15
<sakralwady> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
<sakralwady> هل من احد هنا
#ubuntu-eg 2014-11-16
<sing> Hi, I have a problem
<sing> Hi, I have a problem
<sing> Hi, I have a big problem
<sing> Hi, I have a problem
<sing> I have a huge problem, plz help
<sing> this big (--------------)
#ubuntu-eg 2016-11-14
<philipballew> hey theShirbiny
<theShirbiny> philipballew, o/
<philipballew> theShirbiny, whats up buddy?
<theShirbiny> philipballew, nothing new here, just getting ready to sleep :)
<theShirbiny> you?
<philipballew> the just working on a talk I need to give about Ubuntu in a few weeks
<philipballew> other than that I am drinking coffee
<theShirbiny> philipballew, cool, what would it be about? just ubuntu or something more specific?
<philipballew> About how ubuntu sucks a lot less than it did
<philipballew> theShirbiny,
<philipballew> basically saying "Ubunut used to have this problem, but not it dosent
<philipballew> i will also say the things it still needs to work on
<theShirbiny> philipballew, cool have fun :D
<philipballew> it will be.
<philipballew> im still going to Cairo next week. I'll for sure let you know how life is there
<philipballew> theShirbiny,
<theShirbiny> oh, have fun there too :D, did you organize any activities with hasanin?
<theShirbiny> philipballew, ^
<philipballew> theShirbiny, I have not.
<philipballew> I was going to message him tomorrow and offer to get dinner or something
<theShirbiny> cool, check with him
<theShirbiny> I have to go now
<philipballew> theShirbiny, peace :)
<theShirbiny> :D
#ubuntu-eg 2016-11-15
<theShirbiny> philipballew, o/
<philipballew> theShirbiny, hey!
<hasanin> philipballew, Hello did you schedule your plan ticket to cairo ?
<philipballew> hasanin, yes I did
<philipballew> Im coming on on Tuesday morning next week
<philipballew> through Saturday
<philipballew> I still need to book a place to stay, but that I can dot his week still
<philipballew> actually Tuesday at 4 am
<hasanin> when you say morning you mean cairo's morning or ny's morning :) ?
<philipballew> haha. Do people sleep in a little later in Cairo I take it?
<hasanin> nowadays - winter - average sleep time is 9 to 10 PM   but I meant the timezone . you will arrive at 4AM cairo time zone or ..?
<theShirbiny> philipballew, hasanin you shouldn't exchange personal info here, this channel is logged :D
<philipballew> theShirbiny, ha, I see.
<philipballew> thats my bad
<philipballew> hasanin, I arrive some time in the middle of the night. I am not totally sure actually
<philipballew> i can check the exact time and pm that to you I guess
<Amr_> مساء الخير
<Amr_> عندى مشكلة محتج بعض المساعدة
<Amr_> hi anybody here
<theShirbiny> oops
